# Ergebniss der fischerprüfung in Bayern



## FST (5. März 2011)

ich habe die fischerprüfung vor etwa einer stunde gemacht und jemand hat mir gesagt, dass man die ergebnisse im internet nach etwa einer stunde finden kann. 
villeicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und die seite für mich finden#6


----------



## Anaconda1983 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Ergebniss der fischerprüfung in Bayern*



FST schrieb:


> ich habe die fischerprüfung vor etwa einer stunde gemacht und jemand hat mir gesagt, dass man die ergebnisse im internet nach etwa einer stunde finden kann.
> villeicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und die seite für mich finden#6




hallo erstmal, und eventuell glückwunsch zu deiner Prüfung!#6

also im net wirst du nicht so schnell die ergebnisse finden, da musst dich gedulden... aber du hast ja den fragebogen mit bekommen und hättest du  ein punkt hinter der antwort jeder frage gesetzt so hättest du daheim in ruhe nach kontrollieren können und dir dann sicheren sein ob du bestanden hast oder nicht, so habe ich es zumindest gemacht und 100 andere auch!

kannst gern mal hier berichten ob alles super verlaufen ist,

grüße


----------



## Cobrafant (5. März 2011)

*AW: Ergebniss der fischerprüfung in Bayern*

unter www.fischerpruefung.net (übrigens ein super ausbilder) findest du die Lösung der heurigen Prüfung.

Gruß Martin, der´s nun auch hinter sich hat :vik:


----------



## Anaconda1983 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Ergebniss der fischerprüfung in Bayern*

Lösung der Prüfung vom 05. März 2011 (Angaben ohne Gewähr)

Fischkunde
1c, 2b, 3c, 4b, 5c, 6b, 7c, 8a, 9a, 10c, 11c, 12a

Gewässerkunde
13c, 14b, 15b, 16c, 17c, 18c, 19a, 20a, 21b, 22a, 23a, 24a

Schutz- und Pflege der Fischgewässer, Fischhege
25a, 26a, 27b, 28a, 29b, 30c, 31a, 32b, 33b, 34a, 35a, 36c

Fanggeräte, fischereiliche Praxis, Behandlung gefangener Fische
37c, 38b, 39b, 40a, 41c, 42a, 43c, 44b, 45c, 46a, 47b, 48c

Einschlägige Rechtsvorschriften, insbesondere des Fischerei- und Wasserrechts,
des Tierschutz- und Tierseuchenrechts
49a, 50c, 51c, 52c, 53b, 54b, 55b, 56b, 57b, 58b, 59c, 60b


ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiter helfen....


----------



## NeverOnPic (6. März 2011)

*AW: Ergebniss der fischerprüfung in Bayern*

:vik:

Meine Freundin und ich haben die Prüfung beide gestern abgelegt. Und beide mit jeweilt 1 Leichtsinnsfehler bestanden 

:vik:


Aber ganz ehrlich die Prüfung war wirklich auch sehr einfach


----------



## androtto (6. März 2011)

*AW: Ergebniss der fischerprüfung in Bayern*

Moin
gibts das auch für SH
gruß
androtto


----------



## skcloudia (6. März 2011)

*AW: Ergebniss der fischerprüfung in Bayern*

Ja sehe ich genauso, die Prüfung war sehr einfach gemacht. 
Glückwunsch an alle die bestanden haben (und auch an mich )

Petri Heil !
:vik:


----------



## Oberlandler (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ergebniss der fischerprüfung in Bayern*

Servus

hab mir die Prüfung angeschaut und finde, dass die heuer wirklich  recht einfach war. Gratuliere allen die Bestanden haben und hoffe für euch, dass die Zeugnisse heuer a bissl schneller versendet werden.
Euch allen ein kräftiges Petri Heil und dass ihr bald euer ersten Fische als stolze Fischereischeininhaber fangen könnt.#6


----------



## e.shikari (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ergebniss der fischerprüfung in Bayern*

hier nochmal offiziell und in einem schönen PDF format

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/24426/linkurl_0_45_0_0.pdf


----------

